# Does anyone not like the LT25?



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

If you're going to look at the LT25, try to make it to Ankona/Salt Marsh as well and take a look at the shadowcast and the salt marsh 14. I think the shadowcast will come in a little over the LT and at least as of last year the salt marsh 14 was a little cheaper than the LT and I love my salt marsh.


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

I have spent alot of time in an LT25 doing a variety of things, many- situations where the boat had no business being in, but always made it home.

The ONLY complaint I ever had, was it was a WET boat. And maybe another- that the rubrail was in further than the fiberglass on the side. It was a pain in the ass to dock because if you dont use some kind of bumper, your gelcoat is on the piling.

If youre looking to get one new, make sure you check out similar boats in the same price range. I have heard what some new GHeenoes go for, and it is nuts. Very comparable boats in the same price range that may be better equipped to handle bigger water. It all depends on what you are looking to do in the boat. Open water, and choppy runs, you will get wet and beat up. I ran mine 50-60 miles through the everglades in a day, wet and maybe sore ass, but got the job done...But I have heard, get a boat that will fish the waters you want to fish, and learn to run it. If you want to get really shallow, tiller LT25 and youre in business.

So in review-

Dislike, wet & rubrail. If you go Gheenoe, see if they can cover the fiberglass edge on hull from factory.

Pros- I had a simple tiller, big poling platform, nice big front deck, and center box with backrest. Had a yeti on the bow and I couldnt have been more happy. Sold it for what I paid for it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Noisy, wet, and at the end of the day it's a canoe. A very fine Canoe that I have caught a ton of fish out of, but again, at the end of the day it is what it is, a Canoe. There was a time where I saw the LT25 as a great option. But these days there are many alternatives that will do the same job better in the same price range. Again, I'm not knocking the boat. They have been around for decades because of what it is. It's a simple fishing platform that does a job that no one else did at a price point no one else did. I'm sure they still sell a ton of them. I loved dragging my highsider around the everglades catching a ton of fish out of it, or fishing the backwaters in my buddy's LT25. But it was a noisy wet canoe. Most stable canoe on the market, but these days there are skiffs in the same price point that are more stable, more capable. All I can say i wet test it and others and take your pic. You can read as many posts on forums about boats, but until you physically get in a boat and try it, you won't know which is the right one for you.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Check out the salt marsh lineup. They don't use wood and chopper glass with air voids and thin spots. I'm not pointing any fingers lol


----------



## "RockyG" (Aug 3, 2014)

PIB is right. It's the best canoe on the market. I love my LT-25 Yamaha 25 2-smoke rig. I also have a 19' bay/flats boat that I use when I want to fish in more than 2' of water. Up in the creeks, shallow protected flats, unimproved ramps, on the get out and drag it when you have to day......you can't beat the LT25.

However.....it will drown you and beat you senseless if you get it out of it's focused range of use.

If you can only have one boat, and need to fish deeper water, more anglers, longer runs.......I would look at a more conventional skiff with a bit of V and higher sides.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

As long as they have water under the keel, they are good hulls. We used them as duck boats and routinely had to motor or pole them through gumbo mud. I hated them in that environment, but they are not made to be nor do they claim to be mudboats, so the fault was ours, not the hull's. If you use it for what it is designed to do and respect it for what it is (a stable, loud, wet canoe that poles well, floats shallow and is very reasonably priced) it could be a very good fit for you.

Nate


----------

